# Too good to be true tank??



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

From a CL ad not too far from me. The guy says it hasn't had water in it for about a year.....couldn't say how "old" the tank is. I'm so leery of buying a used tank because you don't ever really know the history on it and I don't want to be resealing a tank. Then again, I don't want to dish out thousands on a brand new set up when I'd rather use that $$ for equipment, supplies, and FISH!! So torn!

http://charleston.craigslist.org/for/2106669530.html


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd say the tank is older. 110 isn't as common now as it once was. The mention of the thicker glass leads me to think its older also....


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

So the Oceanic tanks don't "automatically" have thicker glass? I don't know a whole lot about them.....obviously, lol.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

It looks like a good deal to me as long as it does not leak. Maybe you can have the guy fill it so you both know it does not leak ? I have a 110 that I bought a couple years ago and the glass is extra thick ! I think mine was $375 or so new, Aqueon is the brand


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

fubu56 said:


> It looks like a good deal to me as long as it does not leak. Maybe you can have the guy fill it so you both know it does not leak ? I have a 110 that I bought a couple years ago and the glass is extra thick ! I think mine was $375 or so new, Aqueon is the brand


Thanks for your input. I just did a quick google on Oceanic tanks and it appears as though they are made with thicker glass. They seem to be an AGA product but are the "top-o-the-line" tanks for the AGA brand. Hmmm.......need to consult with the hubby before I continue to feed my fish tank addiction.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I missed the word Oceanic in the listing. They are great tanks. I still think its a bit older but the price is good. Silicone does fail over time. I have had two tank disasters over the last 30 years. One was a 125 and one was a 135. Both were 2nd hand tanks. Both split seams in the silicone. I learned my lesson on the second tank, and shy away from older tanks myself.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

What do you consider old?


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

pretty-nifty said:


> What do you consider old?


Good question. I'm not really sure as one could have an older tank, 20+ years, but it's in great condition, whereas someone else could be selling a "newer" tank but it has sat outside in the sun for the past 2 years. Know what I mean? Just have to trust that the seller is telling the truth regarding the tanks history.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

CichMomma said:


> pretty-nifty said:
> 
> 
> > What do you consider old?
> ...


10-15+ years old I would start to scrutinize the tank. Sure there are tanks 40+ years old that still hold water (old slate bottom tanks). My guess that the tank is older I based on a couple things. One the glass thickness. Oceanic ruled that out. The rim also looks like the older thinner, more rounded style. Years ago, when I was big into aquariums, Oceanic had a pretty long warranty, so that tank may actually still be covered. If the tank is nearby it is worth a look. Check the silicone. It should be pliable. Not brittle or cracked. If you do buy it, fill it up outside or in the garage and let it sit for a few days. Some people put will put paper under the tank to make tiny leaks obvious......


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like a bargain but like most things there are risks involved. Good price and if you can see it hold water, I would go for it. Part of the question is how you feel if it does leak. Resealing is not that big a problem but do you want to do that? Worst case is how bad do you hate yourself if it turns out to be bad vs how bad to hate yourself for missing a bargain. In this area, it would not matter as it will be gone by now if it is a bargain.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> Looks like a bargain but like most things there are risks involved. Good price and if you can see it hold water, I would go for it. Part of the question is how you feel if it does leak. Resealing is not that big a problem but do you want to do that? Worst case is how bad do you hate yourself if it turns out to be bad vs how bad to hate yourself for missing a bargain. In this area, it would not matter as it will be gone by now if it is a bargain.


I definitely don't want a leaky tank. I am a SAHM to a 4 yr old, 3 dogs, 2 horses, a cat, and many fish. I have no time, and don't want to make time, to reseal a tank.  Thanks for your POV


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Im in Charleston.. Send me a PM if you decide to pass on it..


----------



## JimmyJam101 (Dec 6, 2010)

It definitely looks like an oceanic in the pic. If the stand is also Oceanic, then I believe that they came with a Lifetime warranty. Oceanics number is 800.255.4527 and they can be reaced between 8:30 am and 4:00 pm CST. I would not be leary of buying this leak or no, but would like to see it full first. If it does leak then you can negotiate on a better price and then have Oceanic repair it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The original Oceanic is no longer Oceanic since Aqueon bought them out a few years ago. They were known to be of above average quality, and were priced accordingly. I would not hesitate to buy an Oceanic of any age. Silicone should last at least 35 years, and possibly longer, if my 45 year old home built is any indication. A tank made with thicker glass has stronger seams than one with thinner glass to begin with, by virtue of having a larger bonding area. I doubt that shipping that tank two ways to Oceanic to be repaired would make any economic sense.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Another feature of the Oceanic tanks is that some of them used Sapphire glass on the front panel. It allows far more light to pass through it than silica glass, thus allowing you a brighter view of your fish and the colors are seen with more fidelity. My discus tank was one of the last Oceanics, and I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## JimmyJam101 (Dec 6, 2010)

The following is a cut from their warranty policy. I guess it's not as good as I originally thought.

*This warranty is limited to replacement of the aquarium only. This warranty does not cover loss of fish, personal injury, property loss, or damage arising out of use of the aquarium. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, in which case the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may have other rights, which may vary from state to state.
To obtain service under this warranty, the purchaser must retain the original bill of sale for both the aquarium and aquarium stand as evidence of the date of purchase.*


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I know that all four of my tanks have the manufacture month and year on a little white sticker that is between the plastic frame and glass where it can't be removed. The old 55 gallon I got rid of recently had a March 2000 date so this has been done for a while any way.

Jman


----------



## Frogman (Jan 26, 2005)

Another issue with old tanks is scratched glass. I'd hate to have a brand new set up and be looking though a ton of scratches. What I would do is get a new tank and see if you could find some deals on ebay for the rest of the equipment.


----------



## JimmyJam101 (Dec 6, 2010)

Frogman said:


> Another issue with old tanks is scratched glass. I'd hate to have a brand new set up and be looking though a ton of scratches. What I would do is get a new tank and see if you could find some deals on ebay for the rest of the equipment.


This is true, but also note that scratches are easy enough to see if you are looking for them. There are plenty of opportunities to get great used tanks on sites such as Craigslist. I personally scored a 125 gallon Oceanic setup(tank, glass covers, lights, and stand) cherry wood color for 235 bucks and there was not as scratch on it until I put one in it. If I had paid full price for a new tank and then scratched it with a careless move, I would have been very much more devastated than I was.


----------

